# One more question...



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

I really don understand the whole explanation behind DP/DR. Can someone explain it to me please? Why does it happen? Does anyone know, from a medical standpoint.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2012)

brain trys to protect its self from any type of harm fight or flight


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

I am having a hard time remembering who the hell I am. Like I have some sort of amnesia. Is this from the dp because I feel so lost an confused like I really have lost my entire sense of identity. My own name sounds unfamiliar

Wow I really have gone crazy...I can't believe this....


----------



## sherlock (Sep 30, 2011)

you have not gone crazy.

most of us here have those exact symptoms. including me.


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

So you feel like you can't remember who you are or what you're all about? I feel like my family are even strangers to me. Is this possible!?


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

And what about the name sounding foreign? I say my name out loud and it sounds like someone else's name!! It's scary


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

Honestly though -- is that a symptom? The name sounding weird/foreign?


----------



## sherlock (Sep 30, 2011)

LS_RT408 said:


> So you feel like you can't remember who you are or what you're all about? I feel like my family are even strangers to me. Is this possible!?





LS_RT408 said:


> And what about the name sounding foreign? I say my name out loud and it sounds like someone else's name!! It's scary


yes. I feel that quite often... a loss of myself. like all my old memories are vague, and they seem like a lifetime ago. and yes, my family quite often feel like strangers.

and yes, I don't react to my name the same way I used to. it doesn't really feel like mine.

trust me, what you're going through is perfectly normal (when it comes to dp/dr), but I really understand that you're scared. I've been scared shitless, and I still kind of am.

have you thought about reading any dp/dr books? you can search for them @ amazon. they might calm you down a little, and help you understand that what you're going through is normal and that you're not going crazy.


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply...I really appreciate your response. HOW tho, is this normal? I really do not understand what is occurring in my brain because I have no past experience with abuse or anything tragic.

I have anxiety disorder. Period.

Most people with panic disorder get panic attacks. I got a panic attack and then THIS? How can a panic attack make you lose your mind?

Any help would be greatly appreciated ofcourse


----------



## sherlock (Sep 30, 2011)

I read somewhere that dp/dr is your brain "protecting" you from high anxiety. if you look around this forum you'll find many answers to what dp/dr really is.

and stop saying that you've lost your mind!


----------



## sherlock (Sep 30, 2011)

edit: read this http://www.medhelp.org/user_journals/show/196341/A-very-inspiring-column-about-depersonalization-and-derealization


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

How is it protecting me from high anxiety when it causes all of these things:

- inability to recognize myself in the mirror.
-inability to recognize family members/photographs/my dogs
-inability to remember how to normally function throughout the day (i feel like I have no idea what I should be doing)
-everything in my house looks unfamiliar.
-i feel like i am having an out of body experience. 
-i feel like i dont recognize my own voice.

WHAT ARE THESE THINGS? it is totally scaring me.


----------



## sherlock (Sep 30, 2011)

they are simply very common dp/dr/anxiety symptoms.

I know you're scared right now, but when you stop being so defensive you might want to read the article I linked.


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

I am so sorry if I sounded defensive. Never would I ever intend to come across that way. I am just very scared. I did read the article, adnd I appreciate you sending that to me. I felt that it was a very good article. But it didn't describe all of the symptoms that I have, so I was wondering how advanced this can become and if it will make me lose my mind.

Thank you so much for all of your help. It has truly been a big help.


----------



## sherlock (Sep 30, 2011)

I know it feels like you're gonna lose your mind... but you most definitely won't. there are people who have had all of your symptoms and many, many more and they've gone back to normal. so will you!

you have to start accepting that you've got this. don't fight it, if you do you're only making it worse. and fear makes your dp x10000 worse.


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

its supposed to be a protective shield. Like when 911 happen people said they went into a dream state. the only difference is its full time rather than a quick one


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

its all DP! stand in the mirror or put a mirror in your room and stand in front it . move around , get used t your voice . your mind is open to the fight or flight response . it still thinks your being under attack or being harmed. spend time with your family , especially a person you trust the most like a brother or sister or someone who had your back when you grew up. talk about it with them. its all going to past , you see what your doing dont you? your asking questions after question, stop asking and start healing yourself . .


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I appreciate the advice and support. 

If I try to lessen my anxiety, do you know if the symptoms will at least lessen in intensity?

Thanks again for your help.


----------

